# Seeking Advice



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm very very new to this type of topic so please bare with me.  
I am very interested in doing some sort of protection sport with Troy. All of his bloodlines have some sort of titles in them with Schutzhund I believe. I know right now he is only 8 weeks but can anyone in the Detroit Metro area help me find a good place I could look into? Or some advice how I can get started? He really likes chasing a flirt pole and tugging it so far, so I think he'd be fairly good at it. 

Here's his pedigree so if I'm missing something please let me know! Thank you!! 

Crooked River's Troy von Seidenbach


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a show line pedigree, but yes, with some Schutzhund titles.

Not sure how far you are from this club, but I'd contact them. I think the sooner you start Schutzhund foundation, the easier time you'll have in the sport in the long run.

http://www.metrodetroitschutzhund.com/Metro-DetroitSchutzhund/Home.html


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Milan is about a 40 minute drive from here, I'd definitely look into that. Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where is Wildhaus to you? 

look on 
germanshepherddog.com
There is a list of clubs there by region


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wildhaus is actually very close to me. I'll look on to that website now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Chris' club (Wildhaus) won't be on the USCA website since they are not a sanctioned club (where we train is not large enough for trials). You can send Chris Wild a PM on this board or just email her using the same email as for their kennel. I can recommend either mentioned and also, if you don't mind the drive, Gustavo Sanchez at the Capitol Area Club.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! 
I know this type of training can be fairly expensive; but do you guys know how much it generally costs to do this monthly?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

The USCA clubs that I train with have yearly dues, usually around $300+ in my area, plus membership with USCA and some additional fees sometimes for helpers.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm jealous! Congrats on your pup and thinking about protection sport, I have heard that starting them young is good. I would love to do protection sport but I got stuck with mr. Goofball over here, so we just are getting into dock jumping. If you do go into protection sport with Troy, make sure to post pics and updates! I'd love to hear about it


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Looks like a show line pedigree, but yes, with some Schutzhund titles.
> 
> Not sure how far you are from this club, but I'd contact them. I think the sooner you start Schutzhund foundation, the easier time you'll have in the sport in the long run.
> 
> Home


Just curious but do you know if they train puppies? Or is it just adult dogs?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

The place I'm taking Troy for puppy classes has a protection training class too. But they don't really explain much about what the class offers. 

Protection Sport Dog | Michigan Dog Training


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If your goal is to do IPO/SchH than I highly recommend one of the clubs that have been mentioned vs. a business advertising "protection training". They all will work with you and your puppy in tracking, obedience and protection (age appropriate).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

michigan dog trainer michael trains with Gustavo.(or did last summer)...I would go with someone more experienced. As far as price, about $35 per session(obedience and protection) for the pay to train. Though you can buy a package of sessions and the cost is a bit lower. For someone new to the sport, I'd be cautious who you get with. Gus knows how to work showlines, there are many that train with him. He is a great obedience coach, and trials nationally. I train with him and with Chris...blessed I am!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So...you want to have an IPO dog and you can't or don't want to train a puppy??


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> So...you want to have an IPO dog and you can't or don't want to train a puppy??



Where do you see that?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> So...you want to have an IPO dog and you can't or don't want to train a puppy??


Lol what? I don't recall saying I didn't want to train a puppy. I asked if the club I was looking into trained puppies also.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

most of the puppy foundation is very simple....and we focus on engagement, focus and restrained recalls. Protection is just 
fun rag work, pups aren't worked in that much though, while teething.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> michigan dog trainer michael trains with Gustavo.(or did last summer)...I would go with someone more experienced. As far as price, about $35 per session(obedience and protection) for the pay to train. Though you can buy a package of sessions and the cost is a bit lower. For someone new to the sport, I'd be cautious who you get with. Gus knows how to work showlines, there are many that train with him. He is a great obedience coach, and trials nationally. I train with him and with Chris...blessed I am!!


Yeah, I would rather pay full for the year rather then paying for each session. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Lol what? I don't recall saying I didn't want to train a puppy. I asked if the club I was looking into trained puppies also.


OK sorry! If everybody is questioning me, clearly I misread!
Carry on.:blush:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bella67 said:


> Yeah, I would rather pay full for the year rather then paying for each session. Thanks for the advice!!


it is for a certain number of lessons for pay to train\not per the year....depends on how often you go.
Clubs charge annual dues and possibly quarterly. Metro D is pricy compared to most clubs....but they don't consider themselves a pay to train.


----------

